# Nebenbeschäftigung gesucht



## Farinin (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte Interesse an einer Nebenschäftigung auf 400,-€ Basis in den folgenden Bereichen


Eplan Electric P8
Programmierung STEP7
Projektierung WinCC / WinCC flexible
R&I (AutoCAD 2D)
zu meiner Person:
Beschäftig bin hauptberuflich als Meister der Elektrotechnik und arbeiten seit 10 Jahren in den obengenannten Bereichen bei einem kommunalen Versorger. Dort betreue ich ca. 20 S7-Steuerung, 4 WinCC Server und diverse Schaltanlagen, für die wir sämtliche Projektierungsaufgaben erledigen (vom R&I bis zur Fertigstellung).

Sollte jemand also Autragsspitzen haben, wurde ich mich uber PN freuen und dann auch zeitnah Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

> auf 400,-€ Basis...


...wie soll denn das gehen. 
400€ sind doch gerade 1-2 Arbeitstage im Monat 
Oder willst du für 5€ die Stunde arbeiten.
Verkaufe dich mal nicht unter Wert.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...wie soll denn das gehen.
> 400€ sind doch gerade 1-2 Arbeitstage im Monat
> Oder willst du für 5€ die Stunde arbeiten.
> Verkaufe dich mal nicht unter Wert.
> ...


 
Ich würde mal vermuten, dass sein Arbeitgeber einem Nebenjob > 400€ - Basis nicht zustimmt.


----------

